# Finished last wek



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey everybody!
Finally finished this project last week, spent the weekend recovering, and now i'm regaling you all with some snazzy pic's.
Background: This is actually the house i'm housesitting at the moment, belong's to friends of the family (wife's side) who have moved out of the area, and the house was on the market and not moving so they got me to paint out the darker colours as i was available.
Brush and rolled the walls and pocket doors, the other doors i sprayed. Set-up a great spray room in the garage, will post some seprate pic's later!

Before pic's:








































After Pic's:









































Any comments/constructive criticism welcome.

Enjoy, peace and love, Danny J


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

The colors are rather strong but it looks good. I am not crazy about sheen on walls though.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks nice man. Good work.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good!:thumbsup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Personally, I preferred the 'before' colour.
But nice job, nonetheless :thumbsup:

$$$ :yes:


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

You Reilly helped that hand rail Good job man :thumbup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Crispy clean! :thumbup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Love the handrail/wall color combo.That's different!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

Good work!:thumbup:


----------



## i painter (Mar 14, 2010)

Dannyj said:


> View attachment 4507


The f*** were they thinking?


Much improved. Looks nice.


----------



## Greg Mrakich (Apr 19, 2010)

Matte black out of stock?


----------

